#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Electrical & Power Engineering >  >  >  DIgSILENT Power Factory2017

## ionioni

....

See More: DIgSILENT Power Factory2017

----------


## gustav

PF2016 still not reversible?
Sure it is tough

Sent from my ASUS_T00J using Tapatalk

----------


## ionioni

....

----------


## gustav

> and you are sure because?



Read in the net.No one manage to do it..  :Smile:   :Smile:  

Sent from my ASUS_T00J using Tapatalk

----------


## PemulA

> and you are sure because?



 :Joyous:

----------


## isra

> DIgSILENT released yet another version  of PowerFactory (with an impossible to defeat protection... as 2016 was)



wow.digsilent  2017
nice.

----------


## user82

> DIgSILENT released yet another version  of PowerFactory (with an impossible to defeat protection... as 2016 was)



ionioni is only making fun - WiBu protection is slayed by ionioni's sword.

Version 2017 has many new features* I use it. I like the fault ride through addition* saves time having to manually input fault profile in multiple stages. I have also notice that the python editor has new features built in too so all very good.

----------


## isra

> ionioni is only making fun - WiBu protection is slayed by ionioni's sword.
> 
> Version 2017 has many new features* I use it. I like the fault ride through addition* saves time having to manually input fault profile in multiple stages. I have also notice that the python editor has new features built in too so all very good.



yes exactly.you can not even compare digsilent 2016 or 2017 with digsilent 14.1 or 15.x
digsilent 14.1 with 15.x is very similar.
digsilent 2016 and 2017 is "revolution".i used one time.
if you have digsilent 2016 or 2017 please send to me.
thanks

----------


## user82

> yes exactly.you can not even compare digsilent 2016 or 2017 with digsilent 14.1 or 15.x
> digsilent 14.1 with 15.x is very similar.
> digsilent 2016 and 2017 is "revolution".i used one time.
> if you have digsilent 2016 or 2017 please send to me.
> thanks



I have only have 2017 licence with WiBU USB key.

----------


## gustav

.....

----------


## ionioni

....

----------


## PemulA

my comment ... woww  :Friendly Wink:  ... extraordinary

----------


## mukhriz

kudos



Sent from my ASUS_T00J using TapatalkSee More: DIgSILENT Power Factory2017

----------


## furious_jimmy

Is it available? No?

----------


## user82

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

When ionioni shows screenshot v16/17

----------


## ionioni

....

----------


## mukhriz

and 64

Sent from my ASUS_T00J using Tapatalk

----------


## isra

> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
> 
> When ionioni shows screenshot v16/17



no man we are engineer in this site.
i'm not from pakistan but i know Pakistan is a great country.pls do not mock people.

----------


## isra

> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
> 
> When ionioni shows screenshot v16/17



no man we are engineer in this site.
i'm not from pakistan but i know Pakistan is a great country.pls do not mock people.

----------


## user82

> no man we are engineer in this site.
> i'm not from pakistan but i know Pakistan is a great country.pls do not mock people.



my message not meaning to be Pakistan. my message show people hand out for software. sorry if I offence.
website put Pakistan in link.

----------


## gustav

2017 the best

----------


## isra

forum is silent.  :Smile: 
anyone have new version 2016 or 2017.
anyone work with digsilent.?
please share it(installer+cr.ack).
 :Smile:

----------


## mukhriz

> forum is silent. 
> anyone have new version 2016 or 2017.
> anyone work with digsilent.?
> please share it(installer+cr.ack).



silent is golden.i only have installers for 2017.

----------


## isra

PF 2017 have 1.1 GB size.
but PF 2016 have 410 MB size.
oh...
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## ionioni

....

See More: DIgSILENT Power Factory2017

----------


## isra

> the repackaged one not the original installer



 :Smile:   :Anonymous:  :Victorious:  :Applause:

----------


## mukhriz

> 



you hv 2017 ***** oredi?

----------


## mukhriz

Slow..can you assist to R
E PF2017 for me..I can give you the installer.

----------


## mukhriz

sounds like you Slow aka Saftware now aka Star5..multiple headed moron

----------


## mukhriz

forum is quiet

----------


## ingo_dingo

Twas the night before Christmas; when all through the house
Not a creature was stirring; not even a mouse.

----------


## user82

> Twas the night before Christmas; when all through the house
> Not a creature was stirring; not even a mouse.



The stockings were hung by the chimney with care*
in hopes that St. ionioni soon would be there.

----------


## ingo_dingo

St. ionioni  LOL  :Triumphant:

----------


## slow

if anyone have installer power factory 2017  please share it. :Love Heart:

----------


## mukhriz

> if anyone have installer power factory 2017  please share it.



I do

----------


## esy

Hi* anyone can share pf 2016 or 2017

----------


## star5

power factory 2016


**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]See More: DIgSILENT Power Factory2017

----------


## mukhriz

> power factory 2016
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]



Nice...downloading

----------


## mukhriz

> power factory 2016
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]



Downloaded and installed successfully

----------


## AuroraBorealis

> Downloaded and installed successfully



Does it have xrack?

----------


## AuroraBorealis

> Downloaded and installed successfully



Does it have xrack?

----------


## meresfre

> Downloaded and installed successfully



may be* unsuccessfully ... no medi..ne

----------


## turi

any one knows how to get HW-ID

----------


## ionioni

....

----------


## mukhriz

Star5...
Can you assist me to get SKM reversed? 
Please

Sent from my SM-J710GN using Tapatalk

----------


## ionioni

....

----------


## mukhriz

> i think you should switch to the swedish guy or he might think you're not serious (remember that his love for you is ... lol).



Yeahhhh...sure..

----------


## ionioni

....

----------


## mukhriz

Farsi?



Sent from my SM-J710GN using TapatalkSee More: DIgSILENT Power Factory2017

----------


## slow

None of your cheek.
please Don't be so nosy.
 :Cupcake:

----------


## mukhriz

> None of your cheek.
> please Don't be so nosy.



Need PF2017...you have it?

----------


## slow

mukhriz please don't hurt me.

----------


## mukhriz

> mukhriz please don't hurt me.



If dont have then ok...im lookin for pf2017 and aome others..

----------


## slow

thank you

----------


## mukhriz

> thank you



If you know anyone has it..your frenz...let me know...need it urgently

----------


## gustav

> mukhriz please don't hurt me.



I need pf2017..pls share

----------


## surgeArrester

does the new digsilent have dxf ouput?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------


## gustav

Star5...appreciate your feedback?
If you need the installer..i can give if you can reverse it.

----------


## ionioni

....

----------


## mukhriz

Always ahead of others..thats ionioni...

I don't know how to make a poem tho.

----------


## ionioni

....

See More: DIgSILENT Power Factory2017

----------


## esy

Hi i appreciate you for sharing pf 2016*
but it would be ok if you send me the pf *****

----------


## mukhriz

Deep in my heart I feel a bit shame to request from Ionioni too many SW...hejejje

----------


## mukhriz

This suits our beloved Saftware...  :EEK!:   :EEK!:   :EEK!:   :Stick Out Tongue:   :Stick Out Tongue:   :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## ionioni

....

----------


## mukhriz

I do love Saftware. Hope he sees this post...  :Smile:   :Smile:   :Smile:   :Smile:

----------


## ionioni

....

----------


## ionioni

....

----------


## gustav

> eventually finished packaging



Nice...  :Stick Out Tongue:   :Stick Out Tongue:   :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## PemulA

it was amazing what you've done Ionioni. What is new feature on DPF2017? Thanks

----------


## ionioni

....

----------


## isra

> eventually finished packaging



good and perfect

----------


## himmelstern

> eventually finished packaging



woooooooooow!!!!!!!!!! amazing........See More: DIgSILENT Power Factory2017

----------


## ionioni

....

----------


## mukhriz

Egpet now alive..again..

----------


## nafamesaoud@hotmail.fr

Alive by sharing

----------


## mukhriz

It is all depends. If we were lucky* else we could not force someone to give it to  us.

----------


## ionioni

....

----------


## ingo_dingo

Um;.... did I snooze and lose desert?
Again! 

Not another chocolate recipe cometh I hope?

Man Ionioni 's profound writings are like smoke signals; they don't last long and then they're gone.   :Witless: 



. .

----------


## nafamesaoud@hotmail.fr

the spirit of  robinwhood is blowing on the forum

----------


## ingo_dingo

Robinhood and his merry men?

----------


## ionioni

....

----------


## nafamesaoud@hotmail.fr

I am an old men with no knewldges in reversing ingeeniring and am looking to all of you as  the hope of the poor countries
and as cadguys use to say" I must eat " so if you can help help if you must sell sell

----------


## mukhriz

Wow..the write up is too long.. :Wink:   :Wink:   :Wink:   :Wink: 
But saftware yet to come...

----------


## ingo_dingo

Ionioni has dropped some tasty tempting blood in the water and now all the sharks and fishes are circling and jumping.  :Triumphant: 






See More: DIgSILENT Power Factory2017

----------


## isra

> It is all depends. If we were lucky* else we could not force someone to give it to  us.



i agree this word.we can not force anyone

----------


## mukhriz

> Ionioni has dropped some tasty tempting blood in the water and now all the sharks and fishes are circling and jumping.



You sounds like a philosopher..

----------


## mukhriz

This thread is so quiet...

----------


## mukhriz

Whos the lucky one hvg this...  :Embarrassment:   :Embarrassment:

----------


## mukhriz

STAR5
would you share pf2017 that you *****ed?

Sent from my SM-J710GN using Tapatalk

----------


## mukhriz

PF the toughest to reverse

----------


## isra

no one want share power factory 2016 or 2017
pls 
 :Smile:

----------


## mukhriz

You know anyone who can ***** it?

----------


## ingo_dingo

> You know anyone who can ***** it?



Ionioni  :Friendly Wink:

----------


## ingo_dingo

> You know anyone who can ***** it?



Ionioni  :Friendly Wink:

----------


## mukhriz

I know Slow or Star5 also can

----------


## mukhriz

Waiting.....patiently

See More: DIgSILENT Power Factory2017

----------


## mukhriz

Waiting again..  :Wink:   :Wink:   :Wink:   :Wink:   :Wink:

----------


## mukhriz

> Ionioni



  :Stick Out Tongue:   :Stick Out Tongue:   :Stick Out Tongue:   :Stick Out Tongue:   :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## pablo16

Sorry to disturb* does anyone have PF 15.2.1 or newer? I strongly need one of these versions to end my final project. Thanks a lot!

----------


## esy

Hi anyone have ******** for pf 2016

----------


## arturod

15.1.6 is still available here:
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

32 and 64 bit. But I am not tested it yet.

----------


## isra

> 15.1.6 is still available here:
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> ...



good but 15.1.7 is public on internet.
thanks in advance for your help

----------


## himmelstern

Digsilent 16
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] x86
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] x64

----------


## 1977serg1977

does not work

----------


## anvar.e

Hi. Unfortunately it doesn't work.

----------


## hatashita

> Digsilent 16



ask license file* not works

----------


## hatashita

why himmelstern not give me Digsilent 16 license for my id? ask him but not reply

----------


## hatashita

please* i need this* anyone give? 16 or 2017?


why link with no working program?See More: DIgSILENT Power Factory2017

----------


## isra

> Digsilent 16
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] x86
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> ...



thanks for installer digsilent 2016
50% is solved.
50% is remain (krack)

----------


## hatashita

c*rack is there* but ask for license file for ID!!
himmelstern gives us license file ?!

----------


## hatashita

please* i need much

----------


## hatashita

i need digsilent 16 or 17 and etap 16!!!

----------


## surgeArrester

> i need digsilent 16 or 17 and etap 16!!!



you dont say?

----------


## cristobalsagredo

downloading the files... very very sloooow

----------


## hatashita

i put to other website* could going fast
dropfile.to/dWCSeKh
dropfile.to/XxzAxJT
but expire 24 hour

----------


## surgeArrester

> i put to other website* could going fast
> dropfile.to/dWCSeKh
> dropfile.to/XxzAxJT
> but expire 24 hour



what file is this? does it contain the amazing cure?

----------


## surgeArrester

> downloading the files... very very sloooow



was able to download in 18 mins...

----------


## hatashita

upload again file from uploaded himmelstern to fast site. in every (86 and 64) it is install setup exe file + a file p*atch.zip. install file is original setup digsilent of 16 pack 3 (digital signature say OK). p*atch.zip is PowerFactory.exe inside* replaced done install* not works* show message "license file missing" and show ID computer number to send to get???!!! (i ask message to himmelsten to get license* not reply nothing)

----------


## surgeArrester

> upload again file from uploaded himmelstern to fast site. in every (86 and 64) it is install setup exe file + a file p*atch.zip. install file is original setup digsilent of 16 pack 3 (digital signature say OK). p*atch.zip is PowerFactory.exe inside* replaced done install* not works* show message "license file missing" and show ID computer number to send to get???!!! (i ask message to himmelsten to get license* not reply nothing)



the issue has been dealt before.. its cause and reasons... no use of telling everybody.. please read post starting from page 1..

and I delete it after downloading..i just tried if it were slow or not..

----------


## hatashita

himmeltern message told "those links are from other user that were deleted* I re upload it."
search "Re: DIgSILENT Power Factory2017" but not find.


"other user" can give "license file" for digsilent 16? many thanks!!See More: DIgSILENT Power Factory2017

----------


## surgeArrester

> himmeltern message told "those links are from other user that were deleted* I re upload it."
> search "Re: DIgSILENT Power Factory2017" but not find.
> "other user" can give "license file" for digsilent 16? many thanks!!



it is of no use.. i hope you understand that the concept used in this cure is hardware dependent. 

no use of obtaining license from other users... 

that is what happens mostly for new members that wont even take time to read previous posts... 

useless some provides a different way of a cure..


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------


## surgeArrester

> it is of no use.. i hope you understand that the concept used in this cure is hardware dependent. 
> 
> no use of obtaining license from other users... 
> 
> that is what happens mostly for new members that wont even take time to read previous posts... 
> 
> useless some provides a different way of a cure..
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk



to add: if it is really that IMPORTANT* buy it or have the company buy it* or have the university buy it..


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------


## hatashita

i want learn and need latest program* why himmelsten post link to bad p*atch? told me not his link but "other user" why not say that in post? ask him and not told me "other user" to send request message. told me he post link for pf 16 from other time post was link deleted but not find other post. why he post link bad p*atch??? "other user" = ??? i not understand!?
i need pf 16 or 17 and etap 16 and others! i want work latest best program to be best enginer. buy to expensive for learn for me

----------


## surgeArrester

sorry your message is always the message of others that are new or missed something in this forum. the best thing to do is wait.. at least himmelstern shared it.. yet you demand..

to be a best engineer for me is work want you do best and in the meantime* use what is available. you call yourself an engineer? you cant even utilize what is available!!

im happy with previous version since load flow is still load flow* short circuit is still short circuit... coordination is still coordination... 

tsk3x.. i remember someone in the forum same as attitude with you.. i miss him.. he even have different names.. hehe


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------


## hatashita

you are not good enginer you are use old program XP and windows 97* but i utilize everything on last windows 64! and need more and last! you have bad language and use old program you are not profesional! i am better enginer instead anyone and you!!! i want not your opinion garbage. go back to windows 97 and etap 5 and let me alone. i search you posts* not use nobody only "hehehe" so stop and you share nothing only old and crap free in the internet* nothing.  you stop post stupid message not good and i care not for your thinking! only stupids who garbage messages

my only ask was himelsten to told who "other user" is so can ask for programs hims. i ask why he upload bad p*atch and he say he upload "other user" link and i ask but nmot told who is! he told "links deleted" but nobody know about the pf16 upload so he lyes or not want told! who "OTHER USER" is? my ask

----------


## mukhriz

Please everybody be calm.
I do observe some of the forum members replied in a harsh or impolite manner instead of helping our friend who looks for something. 

Guys..please assist our friend here if anyone could do so* if no better to be quiet or respond politely. 

Being an engineet not only a matter of knowing softwares but also knowing how to interact with others as well.

To Hatashita.
We are all still waiting for those SW. At the meantime I am using old version as well. And it is not wrong hoping for the latest one.As an engineer we should move step ahead learning new things...kudos to you...


Sent from my SM-J710GN using Tapatalk

----------


## surgeArrester

> you are not good enginer you are use old program XP and windows 97* but i utilize everything on last windows 64! and need more and last! you have bad language and use old program you are not profesional! i am better enginer instead anyone and you!!! i want not your opinion garbage. go back to windows 97 and etap 5 and let me alone. i search you posts* not use nobody only "hehehe" so stop and you share nothing only old and crap free in the internet* nothing.  you stop post stupid message not good and i care not for your thinking! only stupids who garbage messages
> 
> my only ask was himelsten to told who "other user" is so can ask for programs hims. i ask why he upload bad p*atch and he say he upload "other user" link and i ask but nmot told who is! he told "links deleted" but nobody know about the pf16 upload so he lyes or not want told! who "OTHER USER" is? my ask



oh.. hehe.. i dont care.. just like mukriz said* we used old software* we all have tried etap 16 and that's it.. right now just used what is available.. 

plus experience in pirated softwares unless used by your company is not credited as experience in some companies.. 

and what did you share demanding newbie? 

@himmelstern* i have sent you the files you needed.. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------


## himmelstern

> oh.. hehe.. i dont care.. just like mukriz said* we used old software* we all have tried etap 16 and that's it.. right now just used what is available.. 
> 
> plus experience in pirated softwares unless used by your company is not credited as experience in some companies.. 
> 
> and what did you share demanding newbie? 
> 
> @himmelstern* i have sent you the files you needed.. 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk



that's true* for having expirience in software is prefereble that you have some courses* not by college* like matlab or labview that in univ college are a lot* you need to have certified coursed and develop several proyects* and studies to demonstrate.

Etap 7 do load flow* and short circuit* autocad 2000 do the same lines and sqares for autocad 2017* Etap is a clear case for buying software updates* when they release a new version: emails* webminars* conferences* youtube videos telling the new features of the new etap are fantastic* every one is excited to get the lastest version* when you used is more nice* friendly* but basically do the same* it has new modules that do things faster* is more stable on new operate systems* open the last file type for the last version and is more automatic saving time. I used different versions of etap and in background is the same* I liked 2016* but with 12 version I do the same things* may be I can do load flows with etrax module for trains* or autoamatic coordination studies with the rules* but for work I can do* short circuit* load flow* motor start* coordination protection* ground grid analysis* etc. and the software is functional* for having the last version of etap* customers will not pay more* but etap new versions are very expensive* the upgrade cost is 10% of the regular price of licence that you have. 

the sames studies for digsilent 14 could be done in 15 and 17 and results are almost the same. even more for college homework. 

the problem is when a customer has the one line or databases in the lastest version and you need to work in a version 2 years ago. the file never will open. 

I understad the use of not licenced software because at u college* professors are fans of matlab* labview* and similar programs for students* I never see at work at different companies a licence of matlab* or simulink* labview or etc* They want have an expert in digsilent or etap* but some one that need to do the program for a matalab to run a load flow* that is usleess....  you learn with 14 bars* how you modell a refinery or a big industrial company at matlab???

even I take a review of different files for different electrical engs that do the same modelation of the same company* the same power system* in the same software ie* etap* and models of the power system are different.

----------


## isra

Hello himmelstre
I have a question
Does etap 16 library have been fuller of before 12.6?
I need circuit breaker and relay for coordinatin.
 :Smile:

----------


## himmelstern

The libraries of etap 16 are improved if you compare etap 12.6 but they have more models and brachs but* but* are few not a big change* utill today there are a lot of models that are not indexed even at etap 16.

----------


## nafamesaoud@hotmail.fr

he himmelstern i have some troubles with digsilent 16 i instaled it and ***** it but when  i try to make it run a have a message telling me : license file missing or contain invalid data and it ask me to send a HW-ID to get the license * can you pleas fix the problem

----------


## hatashita

himelsten links "other user"* he lyar and not told " other user" is
not have nothing use electric enginer
* he only office and adobe dvd sells 5$


himelsten = surgearestedSee More: DIgSILENT Power Factory2017

----------


## mukhriz

Things become so interesting..i like this thread

Sent from my SM-J710GN using Tapatalk

----------


## surgeArrester

> himelsten links "other user"* he lyar and not told " other user" is
> not have nothing use electric enginer
> * he only office and adobe dvd sells 5$
> himelsten = surgearested



haha... tsk3x.. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------


## hatashita

Look message PM look* surgearested is syupid idiot!!! him = himelsten!!!
Both same idiot thief* racist!!! lyer! not have etap 16 you told not works in past! lyer! only thief himelsten told has pf 16! has not. both same




> you share none utilize* you share old garbage and free download internet
> i am best enginer but you! you only beggar
> i ask programs i need* you havenothing
> all know is hehehe* bad and stupid
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...

----------


## mukhriz

Nobody has E16 and PF2017 I guess.

Sent from my SM-J710GN using Tapatalk

----------


## hatashita

i will had everyone* etap and pf and other!
surgearested = himelsten = is lyer said have etap 16 and others have nothing* lyer and thief and sell 5$ office and garbage share only not any good programs* but garbage
he also RACIST idiot* ehere you from?

----------


## himmelstern

> he himmelstern i have some troubles with digsilent 16 i instaled it and ***** it but when  i try to make it run a have a message telling me : license file missing or contain invalid data and it ask me to send a HW-ID to get the license * can you pleas fix the problem



I used Etap 16 for almost a month* when eltd works* I was very excited to use ETAP 14 and 16 thanks from another egpet user that shared the solution* eltd stoped working* and etap is only wasting disk space* I return to use etap 12.





> i will had everyone* etap and pf and other!
> surgearested = himelsten = is lyer said have etap 16 and others have nothing* lyer and thief and sell 5$ office and garbage share only not any good programs* but garbage
> he also RACIST idiot* ehere you from?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You are not reading previus post* only supouse information.


Hashita; please do not be annoying; do not break the rules that maintain the harmony among users of the egpet community.

No user of egpet owes something to you; no one has the obligation to share you something; if any user does;it does it because it does it with good will; if a user shares something rather than doing spam; he does it to keep the Spirit of sharing information that is useful to other users; or someone who really needs it. If the information shared here is not userful to you; buy an original licence and problem solved.

Please stop sending private messages with your characteristic tone of voice (using words like idiot) and more to mention us in your post; in order to attack us in a personal way. A rule of the forum is to remain in the forum topics and not to focus on the users.

EGPET is a community of many users from all parts of the world where we must respect ourselves* and take into account that we are not all from the same regions* we share the same cultures* and we all have the same skills of domain of the common language english.





> ask etap 16 works?
> you idiot = himelsten surgearested?

----------


## mukhriz

....

----------


## himmelstern

no etap 12* is used*

----------


## hatashita

> I used Etap 16 for almost a month* when eltd works* I was very excited to use ETAP 14 and 16 thanks from another egpet user that shared the solution* eltd stoped working* and etap is only wasting disk space* I return to use etap 12.
> 
> 
> 
> Hashita; please do not be annoying; do not break the rules that maintain the harmony among users of the egpet community.
> 
> No user of egpet owes something to you; no one has the obligation to share you something; if any user does;it does it because it does it with good will; if a user shares something rather than doing spam; he does it to keep the Spirit of sharing information that is useful to other users; or someone who really needs it. If the information shared here is not userful to you; buy an original licence and problem solved.
> 
> Please stop sending private messages with your characteristic tone of voice (using words like idiot) and more to mention us in your post; in order to attack us in a personal way. A rule of the forum is to remain in the forum topics and not to focus on the users.
> ...



you told lyes you fake share garbage and you thieve
why share pf 16 with bad p*atch? why share sell list for 5$ office and adobe?
same are surgearested lye for etap 16 told have but lye and not share utilize* old garbage!
himelsten = surgearested (HEHEHE only know) = only begger and thieve and lyar!!! check pasts post NOTHING utilize share* fake and garbage share from public internet!
LYERS AND THIEVE AND FAKE AND GARBAGE SHARED AND RACIST! F*UCK OFF CHEATER!

why not say pf 16 link is thieve you told in message me? you cheater

YOU FAKE LOOK PROOVE!
you ask help **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
user helkp **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
you thanks use FAKE acount HEHEHE (HAHAHA) **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
YOU FAKE ACOUNT. I AM SMART!
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] ARE **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
I WILL SEARCH FOR MORE PROVE WHO ARE!
and think himelsten alike surgesrested maybe gay* to both share fake* not utilized programs* old from internet* BEGERS! CHEATERS!

----------


## mukhriz

Ooopss

----------


## hatashita

MUkhiz delete message confirmation himesten = gilbertomejiac faken ?!?
himelsten THANK you* HAHA. i RIGHT! maybe 5$ DVD gives free
too mukhiz FAKEN? checks you!
i am SMART!

Any share pf 17* pf16 etap 16 works? NOT himesten = gilbertomejiac =? surgarested(hehe only know* fake old garbage program share)  mukhiz (beger check post) ALL fake cheater beger sell DVD 5$ office HAHA! above!
Thanks You!

----------


## surgeArrester

huh? i dont understand a thing this jap guy is saying..



anyways lets move forward* dont mind him.. anyways we have difficulty in understanding what's his saying despite of what he claims that he is smart.. maybe he's smart only that he only knows it.. 


Sent from my iPad using TapatalkSee More: DIgSILENT Power Factory2017

----------


## mukhriz

Dont think he is Japanese..maybe Saftware

Sent from my SM-J710GN using Tapatalk

----------


## hatashita

himelsten = gilbertomejiac (fake users dvd sell 5$ bad p*atch not good programs share)* surgerested (fake* idiot racist* old program share not utilize* hehe only know)* mukhiz (begerd* never gives shared* pasts posts) yours topic only is: gives me gives me* what topics? userful information? never gives* only asks programs HAHA
Only your topis is: PLEASE* PLEASE GIVE GIVE and sell 5$ dvd and fake old program not utilized HAHA

i SMART!
Any gives ETAP 18* PF 2017* CDEGS 15.8* EASYPOWER 10.0* PSSE 35.0 others lasted installer? I crak* you get!
Not fake users* fuckoff!

----------


## himmelstern



----------


## hatashita

himelsten = gilbertomejiac (fake users dvd sell 5$ bad p*atch not good programs share)* surgerested (fake* idiot racist* old program share not utilize* hehe only know)* mukhiz (begerd* never gives shared* pasts posts) yours topic only is: gives me gives me* what topics? userful information? never gives* only asks programs HAHA
Only your topis is: PLEASE* PLEASE GIVE GIVE and sell 5$ dvd and fake old program not utilized HAHA

i SMART!
Any gives ETAP 16* PF 2017* CDEGS 15.6* EASYPOWER 9.8* PSSE 34.1 others lasted installer? I crak* you get!
Not fake users* fuckoff!

----------


## mukhriz

....

----------


## hatashita

YOU NOT GIVE* NOT HAS NOTHING!!! HAHAHEHE* MUKHIZ = FAKE BEGAR ONLY!!!!
himelsten = gilbertomejiac (fake users dvd sell 5$ bad p*atch not good programs share)* surgerested (fake* idiot racist* old program share not utilize* hehe only know)* mukhiz (begerd* never gives shared* pasts posts) yours topic only is: gives me gives me* what topics? userful information? never gives* only asks programs HAHA
Only your topis is: PLEASE* PLEASE GIVE GIVE and sell 5$ dvd and fake old program not utilized HAHA

i SMART!
Any gives ETAP 16* PF 2017* CDEGS 15.6* EASYPOWER 9.8* PSSE 34.1 others lasted installer? I crak* you get!
Not fake users* fuckoff!

----------


## himmelstern

> Ok i will give



please dont quote that messages* if an admin bann that user* those messages still remaining on your comments.

----------


## cadguy

WoW! How much water flowed in the Thames since my last visit......

Seems egpet became a nice circus-ground.

----------


## isra

> WoW! How much water flowed in the Thames since my last visit......
> 
> Seems egpet became a nice circus-ground.



how are you?i hope you be fine
egpet needs you and real engineer.
 :Smile:

----------


## ingo_dingo

Welcome back Cadguy; 
Once you've checked into Egpet; you can check out anytime you like; but you can never leave.
 :Bi Polo: 
. .
. .
 :Pirate:

----------


## cadguy

I never left bro. 4 months back I dropped down from a roof and my right hand was broken. Still not recovered completely.

----------


## ingo_dingo

I'm sorry to hear that. Roof work is one of the most dangerous places. Lots of people break their necks; get paralysed; brain damaged or die from roof falls. I hope you recover soon. Stay safe.

See More: DIgSILENT Power Factory2017

----------


## mukhriz

Me too...hehe
Who wants PF2016/2017..hehe

Sent from my SM-J710GN using Tapatalk

----------


## PemulA

............................

----------


## ingo_dingo

Wow this thread is quiet

----------


## PemulA

.......................
no one can create med...

----------


## mukhriz

Its ok..everybody now is happy for 16.0 and 14.1

Sent from my SM-J710GN using Tapatalk

----------


## ysakran

can anyone send me the latest version please :Lemo:

----------


## himmelstern

15.1.7 **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

I HAVE THIS FOR DIGSILENT 2016

X86 **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
X64 **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

ANOTHER FILE FOR 2016
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

THE RELAY LIBRARY FOR DIGSILENT 15 AND ABOVE
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## andrea117

useless.....without med

----------


## user82

> 15.1.7 **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
> 
> I HAVE THIS FOR DIGSILENT 2016
> ...



Thanks for take time to make links but 2016 no use no solution=/

----------


## himmelstern

did you tried -> ANOTHER FILE FOR 2016 **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## PemulA

> did you tried -> ANOTHER FILE FOR 2016 **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]



Dear himmelstern*
All of your link always put in unloaded.net. Unfortunately I always failed to use free download from unloaded.net. I dont know why. do you have an idea how to solve the problem? or i have to pay for premium download?

----------


## himmelstern

may be is for location of the servers. Let me know a better soltuion.

See More: DIgSILENT Power Factory2017

----------


## user82

> Dear himmelstern*
> All of your link always put in unloaded.net. Unfortunately I always failed to use free download from unloaded.net. I dont know why. do you have an idea how to solve the problem? or i have to pay for premium download?



use link leecher or premium link generator  :Smile:

----------


## PemulA

> use link leecher or premium link generator



how ?

----------


## user82

check pm

----------


## PemulA

> check pm



already check and register but i dont know how to use

----------


## user82

see pm again

----------


## PemulA

> see pm again



after login* where i post link? using link checker?

----------


## PemulA

> see pm again



your inbox is full. I can not reply your pm. thanks

----------


## user82

> your inbox is full. I can not reply your pm. thanks



did you make success?

----------


## lion67

Thanks man

----------


## himmelstern

please share with me

thanks

----------


## user82

> please share with me
> 
> thanks



Software need key to work so download waste of time.

----------


## gustav

anyone here knows how to bypass SPS Visu 15 days trial?

See More: DIgSILENT Power Factory2017

----------


## cadguy

> anyone here knows how to bypass SPS Visu 15 days trial?



Professional version or school license :P

----------


## gustav

> Professional version or school license :P



Pro bro.
You asked to assist?

----------


## PemulA

DIgSILENT 2016 Suite is only $180 at **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
has anyone had experience to purchase from stablewarez.com? this site can be trusted?

----------


## gustav

> DIgSILENT 2016 Suite is only $180 at **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
> has anyone had experience to purchase from stablewarez.com? this site can be trusted?



dont trust it

----------


## PemulA

> dont trust it



thanks bro to remind me ... I have an interest to purchase but i dont know what site can be trusted? 
even though i have pf 2016 but only work on my pc ... suppose my pc is damage* so i can not use in another new pc ...

----------


## gustav

cadguy has a good sol.. :Smile: )

----------


## ingo_dingo

> thanks bro to remind me ... I have an interest to purchase but i dont know what site can be trusted? 
> even though i have pf 2016 but only work on my pc ... suppose my pc is damage* so i can not use in another new pc ...



Where did you get it?

----------


## gustav

my 2016 works wonderful

----------


## Honey59

Hi guys. Where can I get PF2016. I was looking around the web and I cant find it. Please im writing you from south america. thanks in advance

----------


## rajanin

thank you very much

----------


## Honey59

> 15.1.7 **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
> 
> I HAVE THIS FOR DIGSILENT 2016
> ...



Thanks for this links but they dont have a ******** for PF. They come with an executable as a ***** but when you replace that one in the installation folder a run it* the program stop!!! and ask for an activation code. Thanks anyway for share and prepare this download links.

----------


## Honey59

Hi guys. What I need to do to get your help. If someone have a solution for pf2016 or pf2017. please send me a pm. English is not my native language* excuseme Im not english fluent. thanks in advance.

See More: DIgSILENT Power Factory2017

----------


## PemulA

...........................

----------


## ogcopcka

Does anyone have a link for pf 2016/2017?

----------


## PemulA

> Does anyone have a link for pf 2016/2017?



I have installation files :
- PF 2017 SP2 (x86 .. x64)
- PF 2016 SP5 (x86 .. x64)
- PF 15.2.10 (x86 .. x64)
Do you have solution for those version?

----------


## PemulA

..............................................

----------


## gustav

......

----------


## VStorm

Hey everybody.

So* got the installation for versions 15.2.1 and 16 sp3. I would like to know who can provide help with the activations for any of these versiones.

Thanks in advance!!!

----------


## hatashita

Digsilent Germany or himelstern cost 5$ sell trash DVD

----------


## VStorm

> Digsilent Germany or himelstern cost 5$ sell trash DVD



I've noticed the guy is "special"

Any hints?

----------


## Honey59

> Digsilent Germany or himelstern cost 5$ sell trash DVD



But where I can get it.

Nobody helps here. Nobody answer de PM. They only put "......." and no more. You really want to help us?.

Somebody say "Cad... have the solution" or "For me DigSilent 2016 and 2017 works great" and no solution is shared. You dont say how we can get the solution.

I have total access to the DigSilent download website but I dont have key to make work this prog. Only my boss have the usb dongle.

----------


## user82

> But where I can get it.
> 
> Nobody helps here. Nobody answer de PM. They only put "......." and no more. You really want to help us?.
> 
> Somebody say "Cad... have the solution" or "For me DigSilent 2016 and 2017 works great" and no solution is shared. You dont say how we can get the solution.
> 
> I have total access to the DigSilent download website but I dont have key to make work this prog. Only my boos have the usb dongle.



Some people have full activated PF 2016/17 but not a solution that can be shared because of how solution works. It was one time solution and cannot be reuse on different computer. 

For this reason* people cannot share it with you because they physically can't. 

Only one or two people can help you with this* if they want to help you they will contact you.

----------


## hatashita

> Some people have full activated PF 2016/17 but not a solution that can be shared because of how solution works. It was one time solution and cannot be reuse on different computer. 
> 
> For this reason* people cannot share it with you because they physically can't. 
> 
> Only one or two people can help you with this* if they want to help you they will contact you.



Who "one or two pople" himelstern? sell DVD 5$ ofice* knows copy link LAVTEAM* surgearest same HAHA only know* mukhiz asks?

----------


## user82

> Who "one or two pople" himelstern? sell DVD 5$ ofice* knows copy link LAVTEAM* surgearest same HAHA only know* mukhiz asks?



I am sure you know well who this persons is  :Wink: 

See More: DIgSILENT Power Factory2017

----------


## VStorm

So basically there's no "fix"... well gotta stick with 15.1 lol

----------


## gustav

> Who "one or two pople" himelstern? sell DVD 5$ ofice* knows copy link LAVTEAM* surgearest same HAHA only know* mukhiz asks?



i have

----------


## nunesjos

Hi friends*

If nobody share the sources ... No solution... That only with source link can be studing for make a solution

----------


## hatashita

> I am sure you know well who this persons is



What you* why asks? Answers powerfactory mukhiz* premula

----------


## hatashita

> Hi friends*
> 
> If nobody share the sources ... No solution... That only with source link can be studing for make a solution



You search* sources can find before thread **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## ingo_dingo

Legend has it that there is but one that solved the Digsilent ye seek. 
Some say man; yet some say immortal.
In the worlds before; primal chaos reigned. Heavens sought order. But the phoenix can fly only when its feathers are grown. The four worlds formed again and yet again; as endless aeons wheeled and passed. Time and the pure essence of Heaven; the moisture of the Earth; the powers of the Sun and the Moon all worked upon a certain rock; old as creation. And it became magically fertile. It is told that he was born from that egg on a mountain top.




..

----------


## user82

> Legend has it that there is but one that solved the Digsilent ye seek. 
> Some say man; yet some say immortal.
> In the worlds before; primal chaos reigned. Heavens sought order. But the phoenix can fly only when its feathers are grown. The four worlds formed again and yet again; as endless aeons wheeled and passed. Time and the pure essence of Heaven; the moisture of the Earth; the powers of the Sun and the Moon all worked upon a certain rock; old as creation. And it became magically fertile. It is told that he was born from that egg on a mountain top.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ..



I have not seen this genius post message in long time....

He is working on something else for sure...

----------


## Honey59

Hi guys:
If anyone found a PF2016 or PF2017 solution please PM me. I would like negociate. Thnx in advance.

----------


## cristobalsagredo

please share the solution with us ionioni !!

----------


## ortsas

What about Digsilent 2016? Is it available yet?

----------


## isra

hi everybody
what is up?nobody found digsilent 2016-2017.
 :Soap:

----------


## farzinkh95

Hi Friends


I wonder if anyone send DIgSILENT 2017 or DIgSILENT 2018 to me.
I really need it.

 :Nonchalance: See More: DIgSILENT Power Factory2017

----------


## DaffyDuck

> Hi Friends
> I wonder if anyone send DIgSILENT 2017 or DIgSILENT 2018 to me.
> I really need it.



If you really need it you can buy it and share with us all? $100k is not that much  :Smile:

----------


## farzinkh95

Who sells it?

----------


## DaffyDuck

> Who sells it?



The makers of it I think?

DIgSILENT GmbH
Heinrich-Hertz-Straße 9
72810 Gomaringen (Germany)

Phone:	+49-7072-9168-0
Fax:	+49-7072-9168-88
E-Mail:	mail@digsilent.de

----------


## jjookkoo

> DIgSILENT Power Factory2016



Hallo ionioni*

Please help me My hardware ID is: CMa//1HnCajvejHlIgbASA==
I need the user and the Key. Thankyou very much in advance.

----------


## esy

Hi* anyone can share pf 2016 or 2017

----------


## cristobalsagredo

i think that is no solution for pf 2016-2017, the last solution was for 15.1.7

----------


## alex.ayo

hi... someone has ***** 16 or 17??? please share....

----------


## alex.ayo

hi... someone has ***** 16 or 17??? please

----------


## cristobalsagredo

someone or somewhere sell this cr ck ed software??, send me a PM pls, i really need the software

----------


## komez

> I have only have 2017 licence with WiBU USB key.



Pls can I get Digisilent 2017 that you have. Let me get a link to download it.
Thanks

----------


## jeancarlosgnu

Hello, can anyone share the 2016 or 2017 solution? PM
Thank you.

----------


## gustav

PF2019 released.Beta version

See More: DIgSILENT Power Factory2017

----------


## saraehsa

you can find powerfactory with video of how to ***** it, here

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## boissei

Hi guys, I'm using pf 2018 with a license for thesis and it's ending in a few days. I would like to do some more research with the models that i have but the oldest version i can export is 2016. It 's written that 2016 and the later versions are hardware dependent.If someone who can help me with 2016 or 2017 version can pm me, I would be grateful.

----------


## engexpert

If anyone has fully working PF 17/18/19, please PM me. Thank you.

----------


## engexpert

If anyone is in touch with people who can provide installation and solution for PF16 and above, please send me PM. I am specifically referring to inioni. Your help would be appreciated.

----------


## proelepro

DIGSILENT 15.2.7

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------

